# Battle of the Bones - Central Point OR June 25 & 26



## Battle of the Bones (Feb 24, 2011)

Battle of the Bones is a non-sanctioned barbecue competition in Central Point, Oregon (just about 30 minutes over the CA boarder) June 25th and 26th, 2011. Entry fee is $150 with a $50 refundable clean-up fee. $10,000 in prizes with a max of 15 teams. Teams can stay on site overnight; however, there are no RV hookups. Electricity and water hook-ups are available at your competition booth.

Teams will cook the following meat; all meat is provided (including 20 lbs of beef chuck for chili). 10 gallons of chili will be cooked each day.  Teams must participate in all categories and in People's Choice (all People's Choice awards are kept separate from Judge's Choice).

Start cooking 140 lbs Pork Butts Friday night, ready by 11:00 Saturday 
Start cooking 150 lbs Baby Back Ribs Saturday morning, ready by 3:30 Saturday 
Start cooking 140 lbs Beef Brisket Saturday night, ready by 11:00 Sunday
Start cooking 60 lbs Chicken Thighs Sunday Mid-day, ready by 2:45 Sunday

Here is the BOB Payout Schedule

Individual Category Prize Payouts (People's Choice and Judge's Choice for a total of 10 Categories)
1st $200
2nd $100
3rd $50

Overall Prize Payouts (Derived from Judge's Choice) 
1st $2000
2nd $1500
3rd $1000
4th $750
5th $500
6th $300
7th $100 

The Official Rules and Regulations can be found at http://www.battleofthebones.com/BBQCompetition.html.  Please call Sarah at (541) 423-1978 for more information.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Sounds like fun.


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information.... Hope it will rock.....


----------

